
Show HN: DIY Intercom Replacement for React Apps - dharness
https://github.com/kingofthestack/react-chat-window
======
fiatjaf
There should be an Intercom alternative that kept a single chat per customer,
and that chat could continue through email etc.

The current Intercom is so bizarre that for some sites I'm just visiting it
pops up a new chat every time I go to the landing page. Then, even if I never
answer that automatic message, the next time I go there there it is again, but
a new chat is created nonetheless.

------
fiatjaf
Thank you. This is awesome, very useful self-contained component. It's amazing
it wasn't done before.

I hope I'll use this soon.

------
ffumarola
I'm curious how many people use Intercom just for the chat function. When I've
used it, it has primarily been for the customer lifecycle management portion
of the product. That is, the ability to send user level data into Intercom and
then trigger action driven emails out to users based on a variety of rules.

~~~
AznHisoka
True. Chat has been around for a decade or more. Intercom didnt innovate on
that at all. they just made customer management and communication easier.

------
taf2
Neat maybe can modify this to avoid blocking certain UI elements. The biggest
issue IMO of intercom.io is how it can block critical parts of the UI when
expanded.

------
achoonacho
Oooh, you should make this into a cheaper version of intercom. It's way too
pricey for me and all the other alternatives are ugly

~~~
dharness
Funny you say that, that's how this project started! I've got the work in
progress here
[https://github.com/kingofthestack/slackchat](https://github.com/kingofthestack/slackchat)

------
tarr11
I wish there was an API compatible intercom clone on GitHub. It would be quite
popular I think.

~~~
fiatjaf
Don't think it. You are wrong.

